# Having a doctor fill out a vision questionnaire?



## Pea (22 Jun 2005)

My medical has been back and passed from Borden for a while now. I got a call today from the recruiting center saying that as of today all applicants with a vision level of V2 need to have a questionnaire filled out by their doctor. She said it was really important I get it back to her asap. I am just wondering what this is, and why I now have to do this? Is there a problem with my vision? I do wear glasses.

Kelita


----------



## MysticLies (22 Jun 2005)

the reason people like you and me have to send this questionnaire to our eye doctor, is because the vision test that you do during your medical, isn't very accurate so they make to make sure. Don't worry to much about this, I had to do it too. my eye doctor filled it up, handed it in the next day to my recruiting center, and all was good. Good luck


----------



## Pea (22 Jun 2005)

Oh ok, so that is all it is. I was worried that maybe they had decided my vision wasn't good enough all of a sudden. I didn't think this was the case because my glasses prescription isn't very high. I guess it's just another case of me worrying too much over things I shouldn't worry about. Thanks for clearing that up!  ;D


----------



## MysticLies (22 Jun 2005)

No problem. as long as your 'corrected'(with glasses on) vision meets the requirements your all good, since your prescription isn't high you should be ok. And the worry thing is all natural...I could have swore that I didn't leave out one thing that I didn't worry about.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jun 2005)

MysticLies said:
			
		

> the reason people like you and me have to send this questionnaire to our eye doctor, is because the vision test that you do during your medical, isn't very accurate so they make to make sure. Don't worry to much about this, I had to do it too. my eye doctor filled it up, handed it in the next day to my recruiting center, and all was good. Good luck



Wrong.  It is because the vision requirements have changed and all those applicants whose vision acuity is borderline and that could swing to a lower V factor are being asked to have their vision checked again.  These new requirements may even make some applicants unsuitable for their chosen trades or even for the CF.  Good luck.


----------



## Pea (22 Jun 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Wrong.   It is because the vision requirements have changed and all those applicants whose vision acuity is borderline and that could swing to a lower V factor are being asked to have their vision checked again.   These new requirements may even make some applicants unsuitable for their chosen trades or even for the CF.   Good luck.



Here I go worrying again. My vision is -1.5 and -1.75. Do you know the standards, or if I am ok with these numbers? I am not even close to blind without my glasses. I just can't see words from far away or drive without them. I suppose there is nothing I can do but go get my eyes checked again and hope for the best. I hope this doesn't limit me though. Did this requirement just changed in the last few days? My medical has been back and passed for about a month.

Kelita


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jun 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> Here I go worrying again. My vision is -1.5 and -1.75. Do you know the standards, or if I am ok with these numbers? I am not even close to blind without my glasses. I just can't see words from far away or drive without them. I suppose there is nothing I can do but go get my eyes checked again and hope for the best. I hope this doesn't limit me though. Did this requirement just changed in the last few days? My medical has been back and passed for about a month.
> 
> Kelita



Changed about two days ago.


----------



## P-Free (23 Jun 2005)

The doc had to fill in the same sheet for me. My vision is 20/20. Take it for what it's worth.

I think they just want to make sure you can see what you are shooting at.


----------



## INGm (23 Jun 2005)

I have a vision of -1.5 and -2.5.   Do you guys think this will get me rejected from combat arms? specifically the infantry.  I've made it this far(enrollment), and now they have this new eye acuity policy, which I hope goes well, and if not, then it would definitely suck real bad.


----------



## Donut (23 Jun 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html


----------



## INGm (24 Jun 2005)

OK, I've read up on the vision categories, but I don't get what the letters V, cv, H, G, O, and A.  Can you please let me know what those mean.....But I'm guess the V stands for vision?  And the numbers under those categories are the vision graded numbers right?


----------



## scottyeH? (24 Jun 2005)

Would it be in my best interested to get a eye appointment, with a updated perscription and bring it to my medical...or would the one I have from February be fine?

by the way, great post..


----------



## FredDaHead (24 Jun 2005)

INGm said:
			
		

> I have a vision of -1.5 and -2.5.     Do you guys think this will get me rejected from combat arms? specifically the infantry.



AFAIK all combat arms have a minimum of V3. To give you an indication, my eyes are -4.25 and -4.75 (something like that) and I'm V3, so you don't have to worry.


----------



## Pea (24 Jun 2005)

The recruiter that called and said that I needed to get this form filled out a few days ago, just called again and said to throw it out. She said that it changed again, and that anyone completing a medical after June 21 (don't quote me on that date), and has a vision level of V2 and on, has to get this sheet filled out now. She said that since my medical is already passed and back from Borden that they don't want to waste my time or money getting this form filled out. 

This works just fine for me, I was just going to call and book an eye appointment for this afternoon when she called. Now I can stop worrying again for a while!  ;D


----------



## canadianblue (25 Jun 2005)

> Wrong.  It is because the vision requirements have changed and all those applicants whose vision acuity is borderline and that could swing to a lower V factor are being asked to have their vision checked again.  These new requirements may even make some applicants unsuitable for their chosen trades or even for the CF.  Good luck.



Thats what I was worried about, I was at the optomotrists about two months ago and they said I was a V3. Not sure if it was borderline though, hopefully I can still get into the infantry, if not I've got no clue what I'm gonna do.


----------



## FreeFloat (28 Jun 2005)

INGm said:
			
		

> OK, I've read up on the vision categories, but I don't get what the letters V, cv, H, G, O, and A.   Can you please let me know what those mean.....But I'm guess the V stands for vision?   And the numbers under those categories are the vision graded numbers right?



Vision - Colour Vision - Hearing - Geographical - Occupational - Air

Vision: Goes from V1 (perfect or 20/20) up to V4 or worse - V4 (IIRC) is a diopter of -6 / +6 or worse in your *good* eye. (medics feel free to correct me).  FWIW Most trades won't accept worse than a V3 rating, some require a V1 or V2 minimum.

Colour Vision: a 1 means normal, as the numbers increase your ability to distinguish colours decreases.

Hearing: goes from H1 upwards according to how bad your hearing is.  Again most trades will want an H1 factor.

Geographic: Most people here will score a 2 (that's pretty standard for all trades).  Refers to any "geographic" limitations - only example I can think of would be someone who cannot, for medical reasons, be deployed to, say, a desert climate or the Arctic.  Pregnant women often have this factor temporarily set to a 4 to limit their exposure to physically-stressful environments.

Occupational: Similar to geographic, refers to occupational limitations (again I can only think of medical limitations).  Pregnant women often have this factor temporarily set to 4 to limit their exposure to certain physical strains such as long marches, heavy lifting, etc.

Air: Unless you're aircrew or pilot, expect this value to stay at 5 (the standard for most trades).


----------



## FreeFloat (28 Jun 2005)

Here's another question maybe you clerky types can help me with (me being a Clerk myself, but nowhere near the recruiting area)

For this new vision form/test, if there's a cost to the member, does the CF cover it, and if so up-front or reimbursement?  I seem to recall that whenever the recruiting center asks you to do something (i.e. stay over lunch, come down to talk to them, etc) they'd reimburse lunch-with-receipt, bus fare, etc.  (Except for a failed EXPRES test, I hear the onus is on the member to pay for a re-test)

Anyone?  I've heard, especially if the member is sent to a civilian for this vision form, that it can quickly get costly, and not every Joe Bloggins can fork over $40 - $80 just to get a piece of paper signed.


----------



## Drummie (28 Jun 2005)

They sure didn't reimburse mine. Not to mention, I went to the optometrist for one, near the beginning of my recruting process, and near the end of the process, they said that one expired, and I had to get another one!


----------



## old medic (28 Jun 2005)

FreeFloat,

Which form/test are you speaking about, and what kind of service are we talking about? (Reg, Res: C, B/A, B, A)

Re: The Fighting 47th.

Applicants are not covered by CFMG as they are not members.


----------



## FreeFloat (29 Jun 2005)

old medic said:
			
		

> FreeFloat,
> 
> Which form/test are you speaking about, and what kind of service are we talking about? (Reg, Res: C, B/A, B, A)



I haven't seen the form or test itself, but I keep hearing about it, including from someone I know who's applied for the Reg F.

As for the rest - when you ask me what service I'm talking about, what service for what?  ???


----------



## Pieman (29 Jun 2005)

Bah! I just got one of these things in the mail. 

I don't know what the new vision requirements are. I hope I still make it through.  

I hope does not interfere with my application or stall it further.

Sigh, $80 I could be spending on beer.  :warstory:


----------



## canadianblue (30 Jun 2005)

Remember that the new vision requirments may make a few applicants V4, so it might be best in my own opinion to start looking at trades which have lower vision standards which any of you can apply for. In retrospect I should have done that more as I pinned all my hopes on infantry, and got a job offer and bmq date only later to be given a spot as a Signal Operator instead.


----------



## BDTyre (30 Jun 2005)

FreeFloat said:
			
		

> Hearing: goes from H1 upwards according to how bad your hearing is.  Again most trades will want an H1 factor.



I was originally rated H1, but the second time they subjected me to the box, I was recovering from a cold, so they actually wrote down "H1 or H2".

I seem to recall looking at the requirements for various trades, and most were H2 I though.  I could be mistaken; maybe I'm thinking of a different category.


----------



## old medic (30 Jun 2005)

FreeFloat, 

PM sent.


----------



## Skinny (1 Jul 2005)

So, can anyone tell me if the CF is testing everyone who already in there trades?


----------



## Skinny (1 Jul 2005)

So would this be a part of the recruiting process???


----------



## kincanucks (1 Jul 2005)

Skinny said:
			
		

> So, can anyone tell me if the CF is testing everyone who already in there trades?



If you have not been enrolled then yes you can be tested and if you don't meet the new vision standards you will not be enrolled.


----------



## prom (6 Jul 2005)

ya thats teh only thing for medical that i ahve to get checked.. got reading glasses.... and when i was doing teh quick eye check teh WO seemed concerned that my vision may be a little off..... but where it was only 1 montha go that i had my eyes tested... and my perscrtiom has not changed...... i only have to get the form filled in from teh chart from that visit... no extra charges.. lol..... but my eyes are not bad at all.... anyone that have looked through them says its like looking throught a regular sheet of mindow glass..... i would not worry to much about the vision test unless your glasses are a foot thick


----------



## Fry (8 Jul 2005)

-1.5 and -2.5? Shouldn't have anyprobs. Not sure bout the -2.5.

I have received the same letter recently, and yes it's to do with the new vision requirements and whatnot. I have -2.00 and -2.25 and they said I had no problems whatsoever. I'm not sure if those numbers have to do with your ability to see though, maybe just glasses prescriptions. They're looking for 6/120 uncorrected and 20/20 corrected, I think.


----------



## canadianblue (8 Jul 2005)

I think they changed it to 6/60 uncorrected. I had 6/120 uncorrected and 20/20 corrected and I wasn't able to go into a combat arm.


----------



## Fry (9 Jul 2005)

I don't remember what I had, but the med staff there said it was good for armoured, so woo to that. beer anyone?


----------



## INGm (10 Jul 2005)

I have a 6/120 vision as well, and that's a v3 level.  Is the new visual acuit policy still V3 for combat arms?  Can someone enlighten me about this?


----------



## kincanucks (10 Jul 2005)

INGm said:
			
		

> I have a 6/120 vision as well, and that's a v3 level.   Is the new visual acuit policy still V3 for combat arms?   Can someone enlighten me about this?



Once again, the vision standards for the trades have not changed.  However, the standards for the various vision levels have changed.  So it is stil V3 for Cbt Arms.


----------



## canadianblue (10 Jul 2005)

> I have a 6/120 vision as well, and that's a v3 level.  Is the new visual acuit policy still V3 for combat arms?  Can someone enlighten me about this?



I think with the new vision standards you will now be a V/4, as I was correctable to 20/20, and uncorrected at 6/120 and was told I could no longer go into the combat arms. If I'm wrong then anybody feel free to correct me.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Jul 2005)

V1, V2, and V3 = Combat Arms.

V4 and V5 means no Combat Arms.


----------



## Fry (10 Jul 2005)

Tea?


----------

